# Where is S-nail?



## Oko (Sep 23, 2015)

Couple years ago now infamous mail/heirloom-mailx has been forked  S-nail due to the lack of effort of the original author of Heirloom project. I see 7 year old version of Heirloom-mailx in ports but not the updated version of S-nail. To add insult to injury I just tested Heirloom-mailx and SSL certificates are not properly linked which renders it useless with IMAP servers even of the largest free e-mail providers like Gmail. The port is in pretty poor condition. I am not sure if this is the right place to raise the issue but I can't imagine a first rate Desktop OS without a mail client.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 23, 2015)

Oko said:


> [...]
> I am not sure if this is the right place to raise the issue but I can't imagine a first rate Desktop OS without a mail client.


There is mail/alpine or mail/mutt if you prefer a command line based mail client plus a few other graphical mail clients available in ports such as mail/thunderbird, etc.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2015)

Oko said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to raise the issue but I can't imagine a first rate Desktop OS without a mail client.


Ports don't magically appear, they're a community effort. Apparently nobody bothered to create a port for it yet.


----------



## Oko (Sep 23, 2015)

protocelt said:


> There is mail/alpine or mail/mutt if you prefer a command line based mail client plus a few other graphical mail clients available in ports such as mail/thunderbird, etc.


You are not serious about it? On the 40th anniversary of Berkley UNIX you are suggesting that I should ditch BSD own e-mail client (S-nail is the original MAILX with MIME, IMAP and Bayesian filter support) which I use for the past 27 years and use Thunderbird  What is next replacing *nvi* with *VIM *or God forbid editors/nano. Oh wait a minute somebody already had that brilliant idea 

https://forums.pcbsd.org/thread-20183.html


----------



## protocelt (Sep 23, 2015)

Oko said:


> You are not serious about it? On the 40th anniversary of Berkley UNIX you are suggesting that I should ditch BSD own e-mail client (S-nail is the original MAILX with MIME, IMAP and Bayesian filter support) which I use for the past 27 years and use Thunderbird  What is next replacing *nvi* with *VIM *or God forbid editors/nano. Oh wait a minute somebody already had that brilliant idea
> 
> https://forums.pcbsd.org/thread-20183.html


How can you ditch something that isn't already available? You mentioned something you would like to use is not available. I suggested some options. If those won't work for you, the great thing about open source is you can create a port of the application you want yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2015)

I see the last change of the original source of mail/heirloom-mailx was at least 5 years ago but the port itself is fairly recently updated by the maintainer. You could contact him/her or file a PR for it and try to get it fixed. The maintainer may also be interested in the fork as heirloom appears to be abandoned. But do remember most port maintainers do this in their spare time. He or she may not have the time or the resources to respond quickly or be able to help out with porting a fork.


----------



## Oko (Sep 23, 2015)

SirDice said:


> I see the last change of the original source of mail/heirloom-mailx was at least 5 years ago but the port itself is fairly recently updated by the maintainer. You could contact him/her or file a PR for it and try to get it fixed. The maintainer may also be interested in the fork as heirloom appears to be abandoned. But do remember most port maintainers do this in their spare time. He or she may not have the time or the resources to respond quickly or be able to help out with porting a fork.


protocelt is right. I should sit down and fix damn thing if I don't like it. I played little bit with a desktop
the first time in 10 years and apart of mail client everything works the  way I like it. Good job with x11-wm/cwm.


----------



## klu (Tuesday at 9:07 AM)

8 years late... an acceptable work-around for me is to install s-nail through NetBSD's cross-platform pkgsrc in `mail/s-nail`.

Also, seems like s-nail source code is extremely easy to build ("[..]There are no prerequisites but a normal Unix environment (make(1), an ISO C89 C compiler etc.)[..]"). I just tried it out:

`git clone https://git.sdaoden.eu/scm/s-nail.git
cd s-nail
make CONFIG=MAXIMAL build
./.obj/s-nail`


Also just went back to pkgsrc and found out its mail/s-nail port doesn't really need any patch to the source code to work. I'm very impressed by s-nail now!


----------

